# medium Ulster hive- how to feed?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The usual method is to keep five frames below without the upper frame part and when you get ready to take it to a farmer's market you pull a frame of brood with the queen up and replace it with a frame feeder.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Michael Bush said:


> The usual method is to keep five frames below without the upper frame part and when you get ready to take it to a farmer's market you pull a frame of brood with the queen up and replace it with a frame feeder.


It's a medium. It came with some kind of frame thing, like a feeder without a top or any way to keep bees from drowning if I were to use sugar syrup in it. I suppose I could put wet cappings with pollen topping. I have a frame feeder but it's deep.

My goal at this time is to avoid going in and out of the hive and manipulating because over the next several months I'm taking it with me 2 to 3 times a week. Three teaching events plus Monday and Tuesday farmers markets. I thought it kinder to just set them up one time, keep an eye on the top frame (queen and brood comb) and figure out an easy way to feed. It is so handy to go close the entrance at night, grab and go in the morning (thus the medium). 
Thanks for the reply.


----------

